# 30 seconds late



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

GPS indicated I should arrive my last delivery address about 2 minutes earlier than the deadline. So thought should be OK since I can scan, mark delivered before moving the stuff to the door. Got there, jumped out and scanned. WTF, verify age required. The end story is the last delivery was marked late although realistically I delivered on time, just waiting the customer to get me the and sign.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Who cares?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

poopyhead said:


> Who cares?


The only person to reply to the OP must!


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

*edit*


----------



## Masterspydog (Oct 10, 2017)

If late by 1 min and amazon cares , even if they send you email stating it will not be counted against your record they do count it.


----------

